# Reattaching a Freestyle Libre sensor



## Noims

Hi. A friend got a new Freestyle Libre, but due to extreme bad luck had to have an MRI less than 12 hours after attaching the sensor, and so had to remove it.

I know you're not supposed to remove and reattach them, but I just thought I'd check in case it is possible... is there some reason other than adhesion that it can't be reattached? I'm reasonably sure I know the answer ; I just thought I might be able to make the day a little easier. Cheers.


----------



## Sally71

Sadly I don't think it's possible to reinsert, the applicators are single use only and you've got no way to get it back into the applicator.  And it's only a thin filament that goes under the skin so without an applicator it isn't possible either  

The cynical among us would say it was done deliberately to force you to part with more cash when things like this happen...

It's a shame they can't do it like Roche do with cannulas, you have to order the insertion device separately but you can then reuse that almost unlimited times.  A lot less wasteful this way too, I do feel slightly guilty every time we insert a new sensor about how much stuff has to go in the bin!


----------



## Lilian

I have heard of a couple of cases where the sensor has fallen off and they have been able to put it back immediately and it worked, but I think it was more likely they were able to put it in the same hole before it closed up so it would go back to exactly where it was.   Anyway without the applicator the 'needle' is too floppy to be able to penetrate another place.


----------



## DeusXM

It's not possible. You need a certain level of controlled force to insert the filament in a straight line to the correct depth. If the filament's in even slightly the wrong place/depth, the readings will be wildly inaccurate. I had the same things where my sensor got slightly detached so that the filament was still in the skin - even when I pressed the thing down again to make it 're-stick', the sensor started reading about 4-5mmol/l lower than it should.


----------



## Noims

Thanks for your responses. It's nice to at least understand why it can't be done. At least it's downhill from here, and we can stop worrying about it. Cheers.


----------



## Guru

Sensor coming off is common for certain weather (Hot,Humid frequently varying)  and skin types (more sweating,oily,more rapid epidermal turnover-particularly Type1 Diabetics,extremely dry).
You can reinsert the sensor at least LibrePro (may be same with Libre). It requires steady hands and few tools. You need to break open the used inserter (Your own to prevent risk of catching Blood borne Infections)
1. With a flat screw driver remove the while platform/cradle which was meant to hold holding the sensor from the inserter.
2. Remove/discard the tension spring.
3. Then you find the inserter needle in the middle. Hold it with a sterile forceps and yank it out along with holder.
4. Free the needle from holder (preferably wear sterile gloves) and avoid touching the needle.
5. Carefully insert the needle into the sensor with grove properly aligned (straighten the sensor filament if required).
6. Gently press the filament into the needle grove.
7. Ensure the tip is properly buried in the grove.
Now ..
8.Clean the skin. Manually press the needle sensor assembly into the skin as if giving an injection.
9.Press and hold the deployed sensor against skin with left hand and pull out the needle gently with the right hand.
10.Apply extra adhesive tapes to secure the sensor.

Start reading the sensor, but keep in mind initial 12 hours readings may be unreliable.

*Limitations and Disclaimer:*
Sensor may not work if
-More than few hours elapsed in dry conditions (clogged capillary wick in the filament).
-Dirt entered the filament.
-Lots of sweat or water enters the filament (bathing etc)

Self application not possible. May require little medical/paramedical background and good manual dexterity.
More painful than auto deployment.
Small skin site rash / infection risk exists particularly if the sensor has fallen on ground etc.
I disclaim any and all responsibility of any untoward incident or mishap following above advice. I didn't advice anyone do it..Did I?? 
It will void any warranty of the product.
Good Luck

If any one is interested I can share more pics/details.
I know its a very old post and no one may be interested. Moderators feel free to move/delete if needed.


----------



## Deeph2o

I know this thread is multiple years old,  with the last post still over a year ago, but I wanted to add my experience:

Today, the applicator completely-failed-- as I was trying to put on/in a new sensor. Of course, I tried to call the pharmacy, to get a replacement sensor, since this one was defective. They referred me to the technical support phone line, which is only available Monday through Friday.

So, I looked online to see if this has been an issue, and if there was a fix. I found this thread, and Guru's post. 

I have the Libre. 

And the mechanical parts of the applicator look to be the same. I took great care to clean *everything* with alcohol, and got the needle and sensor filament aligned and embedded as in Guru's picture. 

I was able to re-attach the sensor, and it *DID* work...

Notes:

I actually had to re-insert a *second* time, because the filament bent, and didn't insert the first time... Make sure to have that filament... Absolutely, 100 percent within the hollow needle. 

To do this, (the second attempt) I had a magnifying glass, and carefully inspected every part, and then swabbed it with a couple of alcohol pads, to ensure that it was clean, swabbing from the base-towards the point-multiple times, to ensure that it was properly and fully-set within the needle.


----------



## Ralph@EMS

I would to follow up on the problem of sensors becoming detached. My work involves accessing difficult areas while carrying out property maintenance.
I have lost so many sensors since I first started using in Jan. 2019, often due to me catching them whilst working & lately  due to them coming unstuck in this very hot weather, sweating & oily skin scenario.
Being mechanically minded I also thought it a very wasteful  not being able to reattach.
So when I found Guru post I decided to have ago.... thanks for the detailed  info which enabled  me to reattach a two day old sensor which I am keeping in place with an adjustable strap found on Amazon as the glue film is now unreliable.


----------



## Ralph@EMS




----------



## SB2015

Ralph@EMS said:


> I would to follow up on the problem of sensors becoming detached. My work involves accessing difficult areas while carrying out property maintenance.
> I have lost so many sensors since I first started using in Jan. 2019, often due to me catching them whilst working & lately  due to them coming unstuck in this very hot weather, sweating & oily skin scenario.
> Being mechanically minded I also thought it a very wasteful  not being able to reattach.
> So when I found Guru post I decided to have ago.... thanks for the detailed  info which enabled  me to reattach a two day old sensor which I am keeping in place with an adjustable strap found on Amazon as the glue film is now unreliable.


Welcome to the forum Ralph.

Thanks for the info and the piccie of the strap.
I did see those straps on Amazon.  It would be interesting to know how comfortable they are.
I still use tegaderm when needed (swimming) but I can imagine with your work you need something more robust.  I am glad that you have found a solution to the problem.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns

The re-insertion thing really isn’t advised, because of all sorts of potential ickiness.  

Have you tried SkinTak prep and/or any of the overtape options to stope them being dislodged? (leaving a gap for the central ‘breathing’ hole)?

Glad you have found a solution that gives you more confidence, and your work situation certainly does seem to make things more challenging, but do keep regularly cross-checking with fingersticks if you are using that kind of elasticated strap.

The pressure required to keep them secure is very like that which creates ‘compression lows’ when you lean on the sensor overnight and can get unreliable data, so you need to make sure that the circulation of your interstitial fluid isn’t being impeded by the downward pressure.


----------



## Ralph@EMS

Thank you for  the welcome. I am a type 1 for 46 years & the freestyle Libre has helped me understand so much better my day to day control. The amount of info it can provide is amazing. 
I should clarify that I only am using the the strap to hold this sensor that came detached. Most of the time  I just rely on the sensor alone... I have tried tegaderm and the pictured strap, but when working I find both ineffective for the situations and tight space I encounter with my work.
Abbott customer services team have allways responded with a replacement  sensor without hesitation and I thank them for that. I just felt that the number of times I have dislodged sensors was a waste of resources! So with care being able to re attach successfully will greatly reduce this. 
Lastly I will monitor my sensor reading against finger prick test to ensure accuracy.


----------



## Lilly

Ralph@EMS said:


> Abbott customer services team have allways responded with a replacement sensor without hesitation


I think it makes sense for Abbott to replace dislodged sensors when they are informed;  There are clearly downsides to re-attaching them -
You need the insertion needle which is 2cm long stainless steel channel cut to a point; the one in the applicator is already contaminated with blood/interstitial water, and I guess impossible to clean and sterilise.  To re-insert in same hole, being virtually impossible  given the format of the package.
The cost of producing a single sensor is in reality almost nothing, when the research and overheads and labour materials etc get added they are paid from the product price and charged out at a controlled rate (2 per month) and income is assured. Also Abbott won't want the bad press from sensors falling off nor from user inflicted infections.


----------

